# Stupid F*ckIn Hi9PI3s



## Hobacalypse

Listening to the endless banter of some people can be one of the most unenjoyable experiences that could be had, but when you have a group of closeminded apathetic hippi3s trying to tell you that your an asshole because of the mannerisms and type of language you use it takes it to another level, On top of that they were too pussywhipped by fear to take a punch at me when thier female friend was not holding back at all hahhaahha Didn't hit her back simply shrugged it off and told the stupid skinny little vegan faggots to stand up and not to let a girl hit a guy like that because it could happen in a situation where the "asshole" in question isn't as lighthearted and nonviolent as ummm myself.

The big thing that pissed me off was the fact that these kids thought that just because they had different beliefs then myself that they had the right to try and kick me out of there little valley squat that evidently we couldn't talk over a whisper at because there were people that really didn't give a shit, hlaf a mile a way.

No wonder all the hippi3s always say ONE love cause they don't know how to have multiple Loves just a onesided wall of so called "Love" psh fuck that they have more hate in them then anyother group i know of nowadays.

Anyways I'm just tired of having to deal with all the bullshit that people try and lay on me, We need some people who just want to have a good time and know how to have conversations about different topics even if we have conflicting beliefs, Don't just try and run away from the different embrace it and use it's ideals to improve apon your own opinions, So if anyone wants to get together and start a fuckin' revolution.

And dont let drunk girls hit men, it can turn out bad.


----------



## bryanpaul

does aggro bear need a hug


----------



## Nym

ahahahaha....hippies.
and you shoulda just pimped slapped her with your ring hand


----------



## acrata4ever

crashing parties is an art


----------



## earthowl

we had no poroblems discussing different topics. you did offend us with some of the things you said, and yeah im NOT a hippy by any terms. youre a smart dood, and i like you, but like i said before, LITTLE BEAR IS A CRAZY HIPPY BITCH!! and she is a fuckin pussy. she shouldnt have hit you, but me and hillary are about realy to beat her ass right about now. you just met us at a wrong time ( which means while little bear was around. shes a dumb bitch ) im sorry dood. you shoulda hit her.


----------



## Hobacalypse

Nah i can't personal promise to myself to never do that, YOU shouldv'e hit her.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Isn't this a conversation you two could have had via pm? I just don't think it's very relevant...


----------



## Gudj

Yeah this is the second thread of the day that are part of the new "online fightclub for oogles".
Not really much of a contribution to the site.


----------



## Hobacalypse

What the fuck else could i contribute to the GENERAL section? This was one of my general thoughts so i wrote the shit down and shared it on this forum who gives a fuck? Evidently your bitching about my thread is even more of a contribution,

Maybe i just wanted some insight into the mastter.


----------



## iamwhatiam

sigh


----------



## xbocax

General Banter should have a subcategory
I had nothing better to do
On a side note
doesnt saying pussy and faggot makeya feel lika man like no other words?


----------



## Hobacalypse

No


xbocax said:


> General Banter should have a subcategory
> I had nothing better to do
> On a side note
> doesnt saying pussy and faggot makeya feel lika man like no other words?



It's just a word dude, Fuck whatever Sometimes people call me dude and that insults me more then anything.

Anyways
It's just a word
Meant to draw a reaction outta someone whether it be affection or hate or disgust words are words therelike symbols that bring forth a certain emotion out of a person, If it makes you uncomfortable Well my bad, deal with it, but no it doesn't make me sound like a man or feel any bigger it's just the words i grew up with as a kid so they are the ones that stuck, i could use some other things to supliment if you would like but the fact of the matter is no matter what word it is i can put the same meaning behind it, "I LOVE YOU" could be the same as Suck my fuckin' cock whore"


----------



## xbocax

Hobacalypse said:


> No
> 
> It's just a word dude, Fuck whatever Sometimes people call me dude and that insults me more then anything.
> 
> Anyways
> It's just a word
> Meant to draw a reaction outta someone whether it be affection or hate or disgust words are words therelike symbols that bring forth a certain emotion out of a person, If it makes you uncomfortable Well my bad, deal with it, but no it doesn't make me sound like a man or feel any bigger it's just the words i grew up with as a kid so they are the ones that stuck, i could use some other things to supliment if you would like but the fact of the matter is no matter what word it is i can put the same meaning behind it, "I LOVE YOU" could be the same as Suck my fuckin' cock whore"


 
Alright crackerdickscumfuckoogle
in case you were unaware thats just a word i grew up with
dont mean much
similar to saying dude or guy


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Dudes..... You guys.. Cmon


----------



## Beegod Santana

Hehe, you got socked by Little Bear.

If ya'll are talking about the same Little Bear I used to know out in cali I find your story extremely amusing.

I'm not trying to defend her in any way, I just find the imagery rather funny.


----------



## Beegod Santana

xbocax said:


> Alright crackerdickscumfuckoogle
> in case you were unaware thats just a word i grew up with
> dont mean much
> similar to saying dude or guy



Now you're getting the spirit!!

I personally try to lay off on the use of "faggot" or "pussy" these days, but sometimes around certain company I still find these words necessary to get my point across. In the end I really do feel that they are just words and any word is only as offensive as you make it. "Crackerdickscumfuckoogle" kinda sounds like something my friends would jokingly call each other.


----------



## xbocax

I agree in a sense, i use fag with my gay friends pussy amongst my lady friends but always to their face in a joking/ironic manner if they are comfortable with it. Its another story just to use these words simply in a every day conversation in a degrading/demeaning manner. Words of hate are words of hate and they can make individuals feel isolated, hated, unwanted etc. etc. People that try to say words are just words are either fooling themselves into thinking such or come from some privileged stance that allows them not to truly know the effects of hateful words.


----------



## acrata4ever

what ever happened to pussy, is it back in style?


----------



## earthowl

ha.


----------



## mAlice

Simmer down now. Hippies, trolls, oogles, bitches, dirty rags, etc. everybody acts the part every now and again. You're a good man for not hitting the bitch but next time establish a strike system, ya know, three strikes... then pow! I find that fair most times unless alcohol is involved, if thats the case take er drink.


----------



## earthowl

Beegod Santana said:


> Hehe, you got socked by Little Bear.
> 
> If ya'll are talking about the same Little Bear I used to know out in cali I find your story extremely amusing.
> 
> I'm not trying to defend her in any way, I just find the imagery rather funny.



maybe it is. her name is candiss she just likes that name better or soemthing ha. shes not that bad shes just an idiot.


----------



## Hobacalypse

"crackerdickscumfuckoogle"

Haha ok that might have been better Almost pissed myself fdrom first readin' that, I was just thinkin' about the situation and types that shit exactly as i thought it at the time, It changes but yeah whatever i don't mind that she hit me but usually when a girl hits a guy it's cause the guys are about to start a bigger fight.Or the guys take the chance and use it an excuss for fighting....in my experience So i was more just surprised that she actually did that, Whatever though funny times silly rhymes eh.

Drunk whores
robbin' stores
N' hittin floors


----------



## meathook

this is all rather silly.


----------



## Hobacalypse

meathook said:


> this is all rather silly.



So is pretty much anything shit look at people shopping at safeway it looks hilarious who cares i just wanted to bitch about something


----------



## katbastard

xbocax said:


> I agree in a sense, i use fag with my gay friends pussy amongst my lady friends but always to their face in a joking/ironic manner if they are comfortable with it. Its another story just to use these words simply in a every day conversation in a degrading/demeaning manner. Words of hate are words of hate and they can make individuals feel isolated, hated, unwanted etc. etc. People that try to say words are just words are either fooling themselves into thinking such or come from some privileged stance that allows them not to truly know the effects of hateful words.


will you pllllllllease just fuck off already? but do it in a way that is ironic, that people are comfortable with. its you people (what do you mean "you people" ) that keep these words at the "privilege" that they have. the word faggot is like the word nigger, it sucks no matter what way you say it joking or other wise, that i get but the word pussy? time to grow up and come out of your shell its a big bad world out there and people say mean things.


----------



## pigpen

i don't see what all the fuss is about. if you felt like this drunk person was going to relentlessly physically assault you and you were really bothered bt it, fucking hit them back, or if able and willing just over power them and restrain them untill they get the point. like you coulda said, "I don't usually hit members of the opposite sex, but if you don't stop assaulting me, i'm gonna fucking hit you." If thier friends didn't feel the need to step in at that point, a moderate punch to the nose will bring them back into reality pretty fast.

but if you just wanna complain about how another person who didn't have a dick shoulda done something, i've got no advice for you.

i would treat it as any other animal attacking me. if the animal in question is not a threat but more of a nusance(like a puppy nipping you) i would be defensive and restrain said being until it calmed down, maybe give it a tiny tap on the nose to let it know i'm not fucking around. if the animal in question was an immediate threat to me(like a bear or another large person/armed person) i would decide on fight or flight and do one to the best of my ability until the situation was defused.

i dont pick fights with people twice my size(or picks fights for no reason ever for the matter) because it's a fucking dumb idea and you'll most likely end up injured. i would suggest everyone else do the same. dick, vag, both, niether. (E)

oh yeah and don't use the word pussy as in insult, that shits rad. same goes for faggot, i love my queer homies.


----------



## xbocax

katbastard said:


> will you pllllllllease just fuck off already? but do it in a way that is ironic, that people are comfortable with. its you people (what do you mean "you people" ) that keep these words at the "privilege" that they have. the word faggot is like the word nigger, it sucks no matter what way you say it joking or other wise, that i get but the word pussy? time to grow up and come out of your shell its a big bad world out there and people say mean things.


I acknowledge that people say mean things but do not accept it. I dont have to stand on the sidelines and let is pass. If we just accepted that people say mean things, people do fucked up shit etc etc nothing would ever get better. If we just accepted people do fucked up shit there would still be slavery in America , if we accepted people say fucked up things the word nigger would still be defined in the dictionary as someone who is negroid. Your able to accept the way things are because you have the privelege of being a white male who has never felt the effects of any racial or sexist slur.


----------



## Nelco

i have no opinions on this thread..just have an opinion on xbocax.
is that all you do dude?
is troll other ppl's threads with hation?
everytime i see your name, your belittling someone else and preaching to them on how they should be.
yes..some of the situations may deserve it and some may not..but whats up with you?


----------



## Hobacalypse

Haha you guys make me laugh.


----------



## Puckett

xbocax said:


> Your able to accept the way things are because you have the privelege of being a white male who has never felt the effects of any racial or sexist slur.



weather he has or hasnt dont fuckin matter, you on the other hand have never felt the effects of any racial, sexist, or any other kind of slur anyone has or will ever think of because you yourself have said you know everything because you have seen it first hand threw your friends. grow the fuck up, go outside, experience life, and for the love of got smoke a fat blut and calm the fuck down!


----------



## katbastard

xbocax said:


> I acknowledge that people say mean things but do not accept it. I dont have to stand on the sidelines and let is pass. If we just accepted that people say mean things, people do fucked up shit etc etc nothing would ever get better. If we just accepted people do fucked up shit there would still be slavery in America , if we accepted people say fucked up things the word nigger would still be defined in the dictionary as someone who is negroid. Your able to accept the way things are because you have the privelege of being a white male who has never felt the effects of any racial or sexist slur.


funny thing about me being "white" is i am a half Jew and half Choctaw, my dad being full blooded jewish and my mom was born on the rez. but i am still a big fat face tattooed "white" guy. i really don't like you at all i think that you are a super troll that needs to get a life but for my own sanity i can't let people like you get me down. so maybe you can find some new friends that have face tats and see how privileged they feel no matter what color they are


----------



## xbocax

I made that assumption because in a previous thready you stated you were a 6 3 white guy my mistake just quoting you although your privleged enough to have that clever disguise
also
didnt attack any of my points
also
this thread isnt about liking anyone or anyones friends stop spitting shit and stick to some points
also
choosing to put tats on your face and being discriminated on is in no way the same as being born into world that discriminates against you
Also
don't you live in the slabs? outside of society? How can you keep telling people that have experienced things that they arent real when you werent the one to experience them? Its like a rich person telling a poor person lifes shitty to deal with it and we all have the same opportunities.


----------



## xbocax

Puckett said:


> weather he has or hasnt dont fuckin matter, you on the other hand have never felt the effects of any racial, sexist, or any other kind of slur anyone has or will ever think of because you yourself have said you know everything because you have seen it first hand threw your friends. grow the fuck up, go outside, experience life, and for the love of got smoke a fat blut and calm the fuck down!


haha i said that as far as the female experience goes
never said nothin bout the brown one
also if 1st hand experience isnt something to use as proof then every book ever written by someone that observed must be completely dis credible as well


----------



## xbocax

Nelco said:


> i have no opinions on this thread..just have an opinion on xbocax.
> is that all you do dude?
> is troll other ppl's threads with hation?
> everytime i see your name, your belittling someone else and preaching to them on how they should be.
> yes..some of the situations may deserve it and some may not..but whats up with you?


this
a forum is made for opinions and experiences
so i give them
you just gave one right now right?
this society has been what it was and is what it is because people are scared to say what they think and do what they want
I appreciate everyones opinions whether i belive in them or not because they open dialogue
people that are unaware of certain injustices may become aware
people may change or strengthen their opionions
Im just saying what I think sorry if your not used to that


----------



## Gudj

Puckett said:


> and for the love of got smoke a fat blut and calm the fuck down!



= automatic discredit


----------



## Nelco

xbocax said:


> this
> a forum is made for opinions and experiences
> so i give them
> you just gave one right now right?
> this society has been what it was and is what it is because people are scared to say what they think and do what they want
> I appreciate everyones opinions whether i belive in them or not because they open dialogue
> people that are unaware of certain injustices may become aware
> people may change or strengthen their opionions
> Im just saying what I think sorry if your not used to that



I here what your sayin
do you ever think you may be coming down on the wrong team?
why don't you use this energy and voice towrds the other side?
we're all still human here..thats what we're all aiming towards..you can't expect perfection from us, when thats one of the very things we're avoiding, unless your hitler..
It's not that I'm not used to it, i here critizision every day all day and being a silent one, sometimes i think ppl should listen to their own advice.

As far as injusticies go, this is where I'm coming from..you know..since your so quick to judge everyone and size everyone up:
I'm a white female..with a family thats all native...but somehow I'm white, at least I have a cousin that has blonde hair, so I'm not completely enstranged..my family:





my family went through their years of hatred for the powerful white man stuff....lucky me being the white girl in the family...guess i'm priveledged...since my family didn't want anything to do with me..because i was going to be white and priveledged.
I went to all "african american" schools. So i got in fights at least twice a week, with random ppl.
I knew what was going on..and i din't turn into a rasicts...i took out my anger towards my family, while they took out anger towards my skin color and we fisted it out every week, when ever someone was ready to come up and hit the white girl and be the hero.
My first boyfriend was black..when my family started noticing they wouldn't let me leave the house and put me in an all white school. I still wonder about him and wonder if he would've been my knight in shining armor.
Thats when I started rebelling, because I wasn't like the kids at the new school and I hated the way they _seemed_ to be to me.
It was the same year that they did this program where they'd take a portion of students from the same school i went to and place them in the same school i started going to.
Guess who was smudging the racist slurs off the walls?
Guess who didn't fit in anywhere?
Guess who they blamed the rasicts slurs on?
Guess who seen the cheer leader balling her eye's out alone and found out her dad raped her all the time and she had so much pressure on her, she needed someone to convince her to tell and tell her how we're all still human and it's ok and she has a real friend whenever she needs one..even though i never seen her after that day again.
So I started standing up for the kids that got bullied and made friends with no one, but was a friend to everyone.
Guess what happen?
They removed from the school system for being a threat.
I married an Asian american. The other half of my famliy disowned me for marrying a "spic"..because they only seen the pictures i sent of our wedding and didn't read the letter.

To this day I still don't fit in and I'm still thankful, even though I'm surrounded by all the "poor persacuted" ppl and there's no one in site thats standin where I'm standin, but they're out there or we wouldn't have white rappers and so called black presidents and I still believe pc behavoir and coddling ppl's weaknesses advocate the same problems ppl are fighting against and they wouldn't be problems if ppl would learn to stop making issues out of them and just get it and laugh at it.
Don't tell me about feelings...like i don't know anything about it and don't have any.
There's more situations I could tell you about my life, to reenforce what I'm saying, but I think thats enough.
If your feelings are hurt than do something with yourself, instead of expecting the world to change to better suit only you.
Did you ever stop to think, that maybe ppl like me use the word faggot and hippie, because we think any person that places themselves into a catergory is just weak and selfish and it's all funny to us how easily ppl can their panties in a wad over such comercail veiws, when we already know and understand we're all just human and we're just waiting on the rest of the boxed in ppl to stand on the outside with us and laugh about it, becasue it's all just silly and all of us that end up here more than likely have the same story?

you know..just sayin from a "snow flake nigger" or would honky get you at it again?..i've been called every name i can think of and i love it...absolutely, positively love it....glad some ppl get me..since we're such cold hearted, priveledged *narcist.*

*Hail Hitler fuckers.*


----------



## DaisyDoom

Words are just words and the only words that have the power to create feelings are the words you give that power

and this white privilege thing is getting old..


----------



## Nelco

oh yeah
and my families christain..so guess how they treat white females..but guess who's still a christain, because ppl misinterpreted the bible and love to make a stink about it, because they try to box everything in and they don't get what loves about or the book of love even..so they make a stink about it and make another box for everyone to hide in..
fucking hippies


----------



## Nelco

DaisyDoom said:


> Words are just words and the only words that have the power to create feelings are the words you give that power
> 
> and this white privilege thing is getting old..


I'm getting tired of a lot of things myself.
all i know is if thats what your focused on than you can get away from me


----------



## Nelco

I voted:
nothin jsut laught at there stupidity
done trolling this thread myself...you can only beat a dead horse so much


----------



## Nelco

xbocax
your an obvious racist...obviously against "white privledged" ppl.
done paying any attention to anything you have to say
and you say you know this and that becasue you've experienced it through your friends..have you never experienced it yourself, first hand?
So who's the priveledged person here?
I think you should start taking your own advice...I'm over trying to open your eyes...your not as human as I'd like to believe, your to high above it all to be standing on the earth with the rest of us low grade beings.


----------



## katbastard

Nelco said:


> xbocax
> your an obvious racist...obviously against "white privledged" ppl.
> done paying any attention to anything you have to say
> and you say you know this and that becasue you've experienced it through your friends..have you never experienced it yourself, first hand?
> So who's the priveledged person here?
> I think you should start taking your own advice...I'm over trying to open your eyes...your not as human as I'd like to believe, your to high above it all to be standing on the earth with the rest of us low grade beings.


 i agree that xbocax is a racist.. and a downer.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Wait....what is this thread about again? I got confused somewhere between drunken tales, racism and marijuana. sheesh lol


----------

